# motor homes



## Papa (Dec 27, 2007)

are there any older motor homes that gets 12 mpg or better.


----------



## brodavid (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: motor homes

Welcome , ours got 15 but it was a class b conversion van so I do not think that that would count .

ms jackie filling in for brodavid


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: motor homes

Ms Jackie 15mpg WOW ,, mine gets about 11 amybe 12 going down hill ,, 
but Papa u may or may not be able to find one that will ,, BTY what type of Mh are u looking at ,, if i may ask ????


----------



## brodavid (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: motor homes

We look over a Vista Cruiser Mini that the paperwork said it would get 17-19 mpg, of course it had a CUMMINS diesel in it.
msjackie


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: motor homes

What size ?? Ms Jackie 
Papa what size are u looking at ????


----------



## brodavid (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: motor homes

24 footer
msjackie


----------



## Papa (Dec 27, 2007)

RE: motor homes

thanks. I might be interested in a class B. I did'nt think that a larger motor home Would get it except for a diesel and they are so expensive
.


----------



## brodavid (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: motor homes

The Vista Cruiser is considered a small Class C if I was told right.It is big enough for us and small enough for me to drive if necessary.
msjackie


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: motor homes

This should fit all u'r needs and then some ,, but IMO do a good walk thru if u decide on a purchase ,, cause u know as well as i do about all the hidden defects in a coach ,, etc.. saw dust in the ends of the closets and poor drawer slides and stuff like that ,, but heck u have been thru this before so i'm sure u'll be ok     :approve:  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: motor homes

Thanks to you and all the rest I kinda stumped the salesman when I asked questions that was way over his head, like what is  the CCC and GVWR , storage cubic feet, you get the Idea, this a up grade from a Provan 19 footer that was a oversized van
So to all thanks and a good night I got to massage David and tuck him into bed.
msjackie


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

RE: motor homes

Yes Papa the higherend coaches do cost more ,, with or without a diesel ,, but u are paying for all the bling they put inside ,, myself own a 40ft Alegro Bus ,, but it's a 97 and the interior is basic and livable ,, no mirrors ,, not granet floors and just plain old counter tops ,, that's what a MH should be IMO ,, a place that u can live in ,, what type of rv , and how old are u looking at  ,, if i may ask???


----------



## Papa (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: motor homes

i'm not ready yet, i just know that i wont be able to purchase a new rv. i'm not even sure how much i will have. i'm trying to start getting information for when i'm ready. thanks what does imo mean?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: motor homes

IMO (in my opinion) but you have to watch 730, no telling what he means,   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 28, 2007)

Re: motor homes

Sometimes Rod (730) puts out 3 or 4 posts before he realizes his hands have shifted on the keyboard!    :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Re: motor homes

hey papa mine get 6-9 mpg and that depend on if you going down hill or up. I think it use gas just sitting up. It seem to low everytime I look at the gas gauge. anyway enjoy what every u decide on getting , like tex said buy something that u are comfortable in and with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Re: motor homes

hey now my fingers know exactly what their typing ,,, but my brain is still trying to catch up  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Re: motor homes

hey Tex ,, u don't use 3 keyboards like i do     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 29, 2007)

Re: motor homes

Nope. 4.


----------



## brodavid (Dec 29, 2007)

Re: motor homes

You all are better than I am , since this little medical mishap I am a search and poke typist, Did not know that with one side down how much it can mess up your everyday life. But I am blessed, I have a gentleman that is in rehab with me that has lost both legs and one arm. He is trying to adjust to his new ones. have a great day, and God Bless you all
brodavid
Also Tex , we are now looking at a Vista Cruiser 24' with the ford 450 chassis with the V10 engine.So thanks to all of you in helping me to bamboozle the salesman with RV words and questions that he thought a little lady should not know or ask.
love and prayers
ms jackie


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 29, 2007)

Re: motor homes

I really like mine in a 31 footer. Sallyberetta does, too! That length will be so easy to get around in. Ours has kept us from 'upgrading' several times.


----------



## jackie1133 (Jan 20, 2008)

Re: motor homes

I bought a 1983 Toyota Minilight last Fall. Took it on 3 trips & got 23 miles to the gal each time. But, only 18'. Good luck!!! I will be in the market for a larger one too, if I decide to go full time!!


----------

